# old boat trailer ideas



## Countrybumpkin (May 12, 2002)

I bought an old 15' boat trailer at an auction yesterday. It has all the lights, good tires-even a spare, and everything boat wise is there. Paid a whopping $17.50 for it! Was gonna just use the axle for something else, but was wondering if I painted it up, if I could stand a chance of selling it as is. I never really heard of anyone buying a boat trailer without a boat attached to the deal...thought of making it into a small tilt bead trailer also, for those who want to haul mowers, etc. around. Any thoughts? :gromit:


----------



## mothernature (Aug 22, 2010)

I think you are on the right track!!


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

We had a garage sale a while back and I parked an old 1960s boat there, in case somebody wanted it. A guy really wanted the trailer. He said $500 was the cheapest he could find for a trailer. I told him $400 he could have that one, take the boat, too. He wouldn't do it, but kept begging for just the trailer. I told him stop by the dump on your way home and unload the boat. 

I looked in to buying a trailer for a bigger boat I am building, and found it would be cheaper to buy an old boat on a good trailer. So yeah, I think you could easily sell that trailer to somebody. Most of them have little tires and little bearings that get submerged every launch and they wear out.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

I called last year on an inboard boat engine that came complete with boat and trailer. By the time I spotted the ad and called it had already sold-----just for the trailer. It was too far for the buyer to deliver just the boat/w engine to me so I passed on connecting up with him.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Gish, if'n you weren't so far away....... 
I've been looking for a boat trailer to haul my 17 foot canoe around - gettin to old to keep lifting that sucker on to the roof top of the car - and haven't had any luck in finding one. Only thing around here are boat dealers and new trailers for a lot more than I want to pay.........
In your case, I'd slap a coat of paint on it and try to sell it. Worse thing that could happen is that you wait for a couple of weeks before you turn it into something else if it doesn't sell........


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Geez I been looking for a long time for a small boat trailer for my 12 foot Star Craft fishing boat. for years we would just load it upsde down over my brothers 16 foot boat to cover extra gear when we went to Canada to fish.

Ya the dealers think those small boat trailers are gold plated or some thing. I did pick up a two place tilt bed snomobile trailer I was planing on hualing the ATV with a canoe rack on it.

:grin: Al


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I agree...that trailer is worth more as a boat trailer than anything else.

Once, years ago, I saw a boat trailer that was turned into a light duty trailer for hauling hay.


----------



## 65284 (Sep 17, 2003)

I also bought a cheap boat trailer. Stripped off the winch and rollers, shortened the tongue, went to a local Amish sawmill and bought enough 2"X 8" oak lumber to floor it.

It's a tilt bed so it's easy to load up the Polaris to take it to the Jacobs Cave swap, or haul my mower to the repair shop. With the rounded floor it&#8217;s a natural for hauling big round bales of hay out of the field. I've also used it to bring firewood to the house, take scrap metal to the salvage yard. I use it for a lot for things, it's so useful and handy I wouldn't think of selling it.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I have been looking for a boat trailer for the past 8 years since a friend of mine decided to cut up his to make a utility trailer out of. (he gave the boat to me, minus trailer) I just recently managed to get his trailer from the widow and maybe now I can put that boat to use again. I cant believe you scored a good boat trailer for that price. I would paint it up and sell it to someone who needs a boat trailer.


----------



## taylorlambert (Jul 4, 2010)

When goats got big here I had a ton of the tandem axle boat trailers and the big single axle ones. Id build a tubing frame for the top and and sides. I made a box with cattle panels for folks to haul goats and sheep in. just right for the folks with Suvs. I sold them fast as I could build them.


----------



## Dandelion Acres (Sep 27, 2010)

Make great Tee Pee Trailers too!! For the poles..


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

I purchased a small aluminum boat, with motor and trailer, at auction. The boat is just a light jon, so I pulled it off and put it in the pond.

The trailer was too nice to just let sit. I can temporarly turned the jack shaft sideways(just unbolt and turn) for front lumber support and then use the trailer to haul long 2x4" or 2x6" (16 footers so far). Just ratchet strap them tight.

I also plan to making a removable 4x8' removable bed for it, to haul smaller stuff.

This trailer is much easier to haul around than the horse trailer. Can't have too many trailers.


----------



## Ol Tex (Oct 4, 2007)

I got a similar deal. Welded 3 cross braces and tack welded a sheet of scrap cut to fit the whole trailer. On the front vee section I mounted 2 propane tanks and a wood-box. On the main part, I mounted a homebuilt wood fired BBQ smoker/pit and a gas grill. Worked out great and pulled beautifully. I used it for 6 years for catering and at home, then sold it for $750.
John


----------



## Countrybumpkin (May 12, 2002)

Thanks guys for all the ideas! I think I will paint it, and wait for spring to try all sell it!


----------

